# To Do List / Recording History Filter Options



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

I would like filter options in the recording history screen.


I use the screen to check for season pass conflicts. If I see one of my favorite shows "won't record", I check to see why.

I'd like to be able to filter out the "28 day rule" results and only see actual conflicts (This program will not be recorded because it conflicts with a higher priority season pass or other recording).

This coming season I see i have 3 way conflicts on Thursday and will have to off load one channel to another tivo. I almost didn't catch it due to all the 28 day rule "won't record" messages.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Ben_Jamin75 said:


> I would like filter options in the recording history screen.
> 
> I use the screen to check for season pass conflicts. If I see one of my favorite shows "won't record", I check to see why.
> 
> ...


Yes, this is really needed, especially if you record much off cable channels (with their tons of repeat airings.) I'd guess that 90%+ of my recording history is useless 28 day rule entries.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

An easier change would be to replace the "Won't Record" message on true conflicts with a new message like "Conflict".


----------

